# Tea or Coffee?



## Zulo (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, Hawkfish over there told me to drink tea. But I like coffe. It gives you more energy, and you don't have to mess with a bag. Plus, who doesn't like to get hyper once and a while?

So the question is- Tea, coffee, or neither? You decide!


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Tea is what I drink occasionally to go to sleep.
Coffee is what I drink when I want something with caffeine that doesn't taste horrible.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Well, I like coffee, but we have a _thing_ here about tea. We have tea and cod because the abbreviation of  The Cave of Dragonflies is TCoD. TeaCod. Not CoffeCod. Get it?


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

My family's _addicted_ to tea. I'll have it occasionally, but mostly when I'm out and want to sit someplace warm and it's the cheapest thing on the coffee shop's menu X3

I'd sooner have hot chocolate, though.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Mm, the tea that I've tried has been very nice, but it makes the back of my throat feel weird. Coffee is good but I have fill half the cup with cream and sugar before it's drinkable to me. I guess I'll have either, but I lean a bit more toward coffee.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

COFFEE!

It is my life (Not really)

But it's awesome. And it gives us our memorable Coffee guy from RBY.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I hate both

but as a hardcore Englandfag I say TEA


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

tea >>>>>>>>...>>>>>>>coffee

The ... sign means what it does in mathematics.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Coffee. My family is a pack of coffee maniacs. And so am I. Starbucks is just plain awesome. I like mine with lots of sugar and milk though, because without it, coffee tastes nasty and bitter. 

Tea, though? I tasted it once. And I did not like it.

I like hot chocolate the best out of all of them though. With marshmallows. :D


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Hmm... Tough one...

Coffee is SO good, but Chocolate Mint Tea is delicious.

Of course, I need to add cream to Coffee to make it drinkable, so I will go with tea


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I hate coffee. I like herbal tea, though the drink people here tend to just refer to as plain old "tea" is terrible.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

ew coffee

If I want caffeine I'll go have soda. That way I can drink something that doesn't taste like fresh roasted crap.

Caffeine doesn't work on me anyway; I'd probably have to OD on it to notice anything significant. (And then I would die, I suppose. Which would probably be fairly "significant".)

Hot chocolate is far superior, but I like certain kinds of tea. Mostly the berry kinds; the type you'd normally think of (green, Earl Grey, chamomile, etc.) don't appeal to me/are downright nasty.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

*COFFEE.*

That's all.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I drink tea sometimes.
Coffee is nasty.
Hot Chocolate is the best.
And I love Capps <3


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Oh, I _hate_ Starbucks and Costa. They're terrible corporations that push small family-owned tearooms and coffee shops out of business D:


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

The closest coffee shop for me is Bigbys. I haven't had any specialty coffee from them yet and I haven't had Starbucks.
I usually get my Capp from the Meijer gas station in town X3


----------



## spaekle (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*



Dannichu said:


> Oh, I _hate_ Starbucks and Costa. They're terrible corporations that push small family-owned tearooms and coffee shops out of business D:


I get what you mean. Starbucks has okay stuff, but it's nowhere near as awesome as the little coffee shop in the family-owned bookstore downtown. They have really good tiramisu and coke in the glass bottles. :D 

This thread is making me want tea. Maybe we have some upstairs.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*



Dannichu said:


> Oh, I _hate_ Starbucks and Costa. They're terrible corporations that push small family-owned tearooms and coffee shops out of business D:


Starbucks _is_ awful. I like Caribou Coffee. <3


----------



## Deretto (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Neither. Can't stand the way they taste.


----------



## nyuu (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*



AuroraKing said:


> Starbucks _is_ awful. I like Caribou Coffee. <3


...AK I thought I was the only person in the world who goes there. <3.
Generally prefer coffee, to tea, both are good drinks though.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I hate coffee D: So tea.

You should make this a poll O:


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Coffee makes me shake and think that the walls are moving and that everything tastes like Diet Pepsi. It's disgusting.

I say tea! Peppermint. <3


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I preffer Tea. It usually tastes better. Though when I'm offered coffee I'll drink it


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*



> I like mine with lots of sugar and milk though, because without it, coffee tastes nasty and bitter.


oh god no coffee with milk or sugar is fucking awful. Black is the only way to drink it :( why would you drink something if you utterly mangle and destroy the taste first

tea is good too (lots of types: herbal, fruit, black, green...)


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I like tea, but not straight black tea. P= I prefer herbal tea or red tea over black tea.

My issue with coffee is it has too much caffeine in it. =P That and it's not bitter enough to actually be worth the caffeine.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I prefer tea. Coffee is yuck(to me).


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I am outraged hot chocolate isn't an option.

I don't like tea or coffee. Yucky.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Tea, coffee is good but as opal said, fuck additives, it fucking ruins the coffee.

And, in response to the title: TURN TO THE LIIIIIGHT DONT BE FRIGHTENED OF THE SHADOWS IT CREATES


----------



## Cryssie (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Coffee. With milk and sugar. Because I _like_ it that way. >:(


----------



## Timmy (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I hate tea because I'm absolutely sick of making the stuff for my parents. :(

So coffee I guess


----------



## Espeon (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Neither. Absolutely neither tea or coffee. There's just something in my body which just won't allow me to handle hot drinks. Not even hot chocolate.

My mouth just goes: "Uurrrgh it's hot! That's not how liquids should be!"


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Frapachino
I guess coffee. I hate tea.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Some coffee is ok to me, but I try not to drink too much, especially the chicory laced stuff one can get at a Vietnamese restaurant, because I'm concerned I'll get addicted. XP

I absolutely love tea.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*



Cryssie said:


> Coffee. With milk and sugar. Because I _like_ it that way. >:(


wimp

I will have to teach you some things about food >:(


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I've never had tea,but i can only drink coffee if there is cream in it


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Um...neither?

Tea tastes like dirty water, and Coffee tastes like burnt toast without the toast.

Coke for me. :D


----------



## Faltzer (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Both.

I am more obsessed with Coffee since we make coffee like 4 times a day. Morning, Afternoon, Midday and Night.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*



Espeon said:


> Neither. Absolutely neither tea or coffee. There's just something in my body which just won't allow me to handle hot drinks. Not even hot chocolate.
> 
> My mouth just goes: "Uurrrgh it's hot! That's not how liquids should be!"


Same. :(


----------



## Minish (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I dunno... I try to stay away from coffee because it turns my friend into a zombie. I tried to drink it once and it was... disgusting. And I also have a grudge against coffee, because I didn't have anything to put on my biscuits that I was cooking (_WHY WAS I COOKING_) so I put some... coffee beans on the top of them. >_>

Happy days.

I don't drink tea much, but I'm still going to vote for it. And if you guys think these guys are bad, try seeing my mum, or grandmother. They refuse to drink tea unless it's 8/9 milk, it has to have very slight brown colouring before they'll even try it. >>


----------



## Kinova (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Uh, neither. Not that I've tried all these uber super coffees or whatever from coffee houses and such, but I don't like regular coffee. Or tea. :x

Hot chocolate with whipped cream ftw~


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Tea.

Coffee is horribly addicting and you really don't want to get hooked on it(especially at a young age).


----------



## Kaito (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I hate the taste of coffee - far too bitter. I like chamomile tea, and green tea late at night, and really enjoy fruit flavored tea. I hardly ever drink it though, however I find it much better tasting than coffee.


----------



## Valor (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Energy drinks. Coffee is way too bitter and tea is way too... tea-ish. Besides, that jolt I get upon chugging a Vault is _incredible._


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

uh guys

I kind of... I uh... 

idrinkmyteawithmilkandsuger

please don't hurt me


----------



## Adriane (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

_ORANGE JUICE YUM YUM _

\o/

No seriously, I hate both coffee and tea :\


----------



## Blazing Chao (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Tea. Especially Earl Grey. I like coffee, but it always knocks me out 30 minutes later for who knows what reason


----------



## Reimeiken (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Coffee is too bitter for me. ;_; I could just put more sugar in it, I guess. I prefer a brand called 3-in-1~ Same coffee taste, but much sweeter.

So basically, I like tea. I love Earl Grey tea (I'll never get sick of it~ yum~) but I don't like Green tea.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*



Zeta Reticuli said:


> uh guys
> 
> I kind of... I uh...
> 
> ...


You should be publicly stoned for your crime!

I take Indian/British teas with a bit of milk sometimes, but almost all the tea I drink in the first place is East Asian, which can't be drunk with milk.


----------



## @lex (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

I don't drink coffee, and I only drink tea when I have a severe cold or something. If I have to choose, I say tea. Otherwise, neither :)

And of course, tea is our thing here. Second to cod.


----------



## Maron (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The great debate*

Tea, it tastes much better than coffee...


----------

